# My j14



## BurntStoreBar (Jul 6, 2011)

Got a lot of good ideas from the site while building my boat. I was looking for something light and stable to fish Matlacha that would run shallow while not having to make payments on.  I started out with a bare 2008 hull then found a 2002 merc 2 stroke to strap on the back. I put in a large front casting deck and short rear casting deck. I installed the 10 gallon plumbed livewell into the rear deck. Front casting platform is next. A few other add on's:

12 volt trolling motor.

Smart tabs.

Stick it anchor pin.

Custom cooler cradle with grab bar.

Bobs jack plate (manual)

Tiny tach.

I'm running a 12P Powertech prop. The jack plate is set for maximum set back. My cavatation plate is 2.5 inches above the bottom of the hull. The best #'s I have gotten to date are 30 mph @ 6150 rpm wot with me and all my gear. Did I mention it runs skinnnnnny


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats on the new rig and welcome. That skiff is looking clean and ready to slime it up. And you scored a Very clean Merc.


----------



## BurntStoreBar (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank's...and it's been slimed. I've actually been fishing out of it for 6 months now. I just got around to posting pictures. I got real lucky on the motor. Got it from a guy in Port Charlotte. Looked like it just came out of the box.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That is a perfect example of a microskiff! I thought that motor was extremely nice looking, way to score a beauty like that. Overall well done!


----------



## BurntStoreBar (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank's Gramps...like to keep things simple, clean, and uncluttered.


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice! A couple of Q's:

Did the SmarTabs make a big difference in how she runs?

Where did you get the grab bar/cooler cradle?

Thanks, and Congrats on the rig.


----------



## BurntStoreBar (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank's Low Country. To answer you ?'s.

The smart tabs made an unbelievable difference. Before installing them the boat porpoised terribly. They also provide a nice hump for the prop allowing me to jack the motor higher. If thinking about buying them I would suggest getting the retractor kit also. If not they stay in the down position at all times. It was money well spent all around.

The cooler cradle and grab bar were custom made by Action Welding in Cape Coral. They made a tower for one of my other boats and do very nice work.

  http://www.actionweld.com/


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the response! I have been thinking that that was the way to go with the tabs, and your j14 is a close match to my Whaler in size and weight, so your good experience is nice to know about pre-purchase!


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

This is really nice set up. I want to do this on a jv17 and run a tohatsu 40 with a 4 blade prop.  Only 2 things i would do different are take out the livewell in place of a dry storage and a slightly larger ice chest because the fish are bigger in LA ;D


----------



## BROWNS0410 (Jul 1, 2011)

been looking for a front and rear deck like that. Do u happen to live in fl? If so where did u get them at?


----------



## chuckm310 (Aug 5, 2012)

WHAT A NICE RIDE., Thinkin about a JV 14 myself w/ 30 or 40 4 stroke.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Any update!


----------



## csj16 (Jun 26, 2011)

any updates or additions?


----------



## BurntStoreBar (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea......I sold it. Wish i would of kept it but you know what they say about hindsight


----------

